# Juicer for Use at Festivals?



## WildBoar (Jun 17, 2013)

An overseas friend who runs a food booth at a couple large music festivals each year is looking to add some juice-based drinks this year. Any recommendations for a pro-grade juicer that can stay outside for up to a week at a time (canopy cover only)? It will be powered off a generator. The less expensive the better; I think he's hoping to keep it under $1,500, although I don't know if that is practical.

He's wondering about the "Super Angel All Stainless Steel Twin Gear Juicer- 5500", which can be found on Amazon. Reading through the info there it is not clear if it is suited to a pro environment or just household use.

Thanks,


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 17, 2013)

I know that robot coupe makes a great one. It's all stainless and it's fast as can be. The second you put something in it it's gone. I would recommend it for a mass amount of juices. We used one in a craft cocktail bar for around 22 quarts of pineapple, ginger, lemon, orange, lime, grapefruit, and lord knows what all else every single day for over a year and a half while I was there. The thing never skipped a beat.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 18, 2013)

Champion.


----------



## Miles (Jun 19, 2013)

Robot coupe kills. That said, just be sure whatever you pick up will jive with the power. THAT's the key. If it doesn't get down with the power supply, it doesn't matter what you've got. Better to buy several lesser options that will cooperate with the power and spread the load than one which will take all the load but won't like the power.

Where's your friend doing the festivals??? That may affect the answer.


----------



## eshua (Jun 19, 2013)

Champion is great at home, don't know that it would cut it commercially. 

The question is hard to answer unless we know what was being juiced for how many. 

Is this a 1000 cup a day thing for cochilla or something to make gas money in the parking lot? 
Are you doing mostly hard stuff -- apples beets carrot, then any large plate grinder centrifuge style is fine, is it fruit, citrus fruit.... Greens will yeild better volume in a press than in a grinder//centrifuge. 

I used to work at a co-op that put up a couple hundred a day, and I can say smoothies are probably a cheaper investment in time and hardware. Especially if people want made to order. On the other hand if you have cheap labor on tour... and want everything grab and go juice may be better. 

The one you linked seems like a good option if your doing wheat-grass ginger kale shots to add to apple juice... but you are going to need to buy the apple just or find a larger machine to put out any real volume.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 19, 2013)

I have used this Champion in a pro environment for about 5 years with no problems. It's a pretty solid device.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HTPICO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the info so far. He's had a food booth at some multi-day festivals for the last few year. Has a steady line of people for grilled meats and bread. Miles and eshua have confirmed a lot of what I have read - there isn't a single machine that is good for all things. And of course the person in question doesn't really know yet what kinds of juices he wants to offer...

The Angel really seems too slow for a production environment. The 'commercial' champion is pretty inexpensive, and I think can be rewired for 220v, but might require too much work if, say, 20+ juice drinks/ hr are to be produced, as only 3 people work the booth and they also have to cook, plate and take $.

The robot coupes (C80, C120) look pretty sweet, although they are budget breakers at this point. Having a machine that ejects the pulp seems like a must-have for steady volume work.

I like the idea of smoothies and will suggest.


----------



## mpukas (Jun 22, 2013)

I got into juicers a year ago or so and started a thread on it. There's no one perfect juicer for all things. Most juicers will handle hard things like carrots, beets, etc just fine. What separates them is leafy stuff and soft stuff. Horizontal auger style juicers are great leafy veg but suck at soft fruits - even pineapple can be a pain, and even then you have to alter produce to get the pulp to push through. 

To cut to the chase, Omega makes the best juicers in the price range, and have the best warranties in the biz. They make many models. 

If youre looking for fast and reliable. Better than Breville, Cuisinart, etc. 
http://discountjuicers.com/omegabmj390.html 

Most versatile. Newest model in vert auger style. Slow to use and complicated parts to take apart and clean between uses. 
http://discountjuicers.com/omegavrt400.html


----------

